# Mini-t to Late Model conversion Help



## XzyledT2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello, 

Just looking for a little help on converting my Mini-t to a Late Model. From what I have read and been told all of the parts of my Mini-t will fit on a Late Model chassis. I'm just stuck as to what parts other then Chassis and Body I will need. Or does anyone know of a conversion kit?

Thank You


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

nerf bars; front and rear bumpers; battery hold downs; the exstended body mounts that mount to the rear shock tower; the front bulkhead brace; off the top of my head that should do it i converted mini for around 60 to 65 i shoped around and found the lowest shipping and overall price i can gice you a part# list sunday somtime if you would like


----------



## XzyledT2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks that would be great. It would help a lot if I knew what Late Model parts I needed to go with the Mini-t parts.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

ok i will get the list to you monday some time


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

sry for the delay heres your list front/rear bulkhead braces#losb1019 chassis#losb1021 battery strap/hardware#losb1026 front bumper/body mount#losb1036 rear bumper/nerf bars#losb1057 and rear body mount#losb1300


----------

